
David Hockney: More Light - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/12/21/david-hockney-more-light/
======
gt_
An utter genius. I am a cynical person, especially around concerns of art, but
the remaining celebration of Hockney gives me hope. Great article.

------
NelsonMinar
I saw this exhibit at the Tate and it was fantastic. I guess it's just opened
in New York; see it if you're nearby.

